# San Antonio in March?



## tanguayc (Jun 13, 2007)

We have vouchers from Delta that we need to use prior to March '08.  I have a brother that lives about 3 hours from San Antonio so I would like to take my sisters and go for a reunion.  What is the weather like in March?  What RCI resorts would you recommend?  There aren't many reviews for resorts in San Antonio.  Also, there are quite a few resorts in Montgomery, TX.  THis would be closer to my brother, but what is there?  I have done internet searches with little luck.  Finally, other than the obvious places like FL and Cancun, where would you go for warmth?  We live in the U.P. of MI and my husband wants someplace warm.  We prefer to stay in the states, our daughter starts grad school and money will be tight!   Thanks for any advice you can give me.


----------



## mshatty (Jun 13, 2007)

tanguayc said:


> We have vouchers from Delta that we need to use prior to March '08.  I have a brother that lives about 3 hours from San Antonio so I would like to take my sisters and go for a reunion.  What is the weather like in March?  What RCI resorts would you recommend?  There aren't many reviews for resorts in San Antonio.  Also, there are quite a few resorts in Montgomery, TX.  THis would be closer to my brother, but what is there?  I have done internet searches with little luck.  Finally, other than the obvious places like FL and Cancun, where would you go for warmth?  We live in the U.P. of MI and my husband wants someplace warm.  We prefer to stay in the states, our daughter starts grad school and money will be tight!   Thanks for any advice you can give me.



Temperatures in Texas during March are generally very mild to warm.  During the day the range would probably be 65 to 80 degrees.  Earlier in March will somewhat cooler than late March.  Our winter temperatures don't usually last more than a month in southern Texas.  (Some winters it doesn't even freeze).  

You say your brother lives about 3 hours from San Antonio, which direction? The Montgomery Tx resorts are just north of Houston, which is about 3 to 4 hours from San Antonio.  If you can give me a better sense of where your brother lives, I can make some recommendations.  Also, what kind of things do you like to do on vacation?


----------



## tanguayc (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.  My brother lives in Brookshire, just outside Houston.  We enjoy historical sites, national parks, amusement parks, my husband likes to golf, I like to sit around a pool with a cool drink We planned on traveling early to mid March. I guess the main thing will be to spend time with my brother and sisters, so any ideas would be welcome.  Thanks again.


----------



## In The Pink (Jun 14, 2007)

You'll be about an hour north of your brother, but at least in the general area.  From there, you've got all Houston has to offer, including many different museums, historic homes park, the zoo, lots of golf, and of course you'll be on/near the lake and I'm sure whichever resort you choose will have a pool.  As far as amusement parks, I'm afraid our Six Flags Astroworld has closed, but there is a great water park within an hour of where you'll be, or of course, you could make a day trip to San Antonio.  You'll also be within easy drive of SpaceCenter NASA, an interactive space museum and it's rocket park which is next door to NASA and also Galveston, with it's beaches, historic districts, Schlitterbahn water park, and the Moody Gardens.  

If you're here in March, you're usually going to have about the best weather we get, very mild and nice, or else very rainy.  But, that's also bluebonnet season and you'd have to take a drive out to see the fields and fields of bluebonnets.  It's absolutely beautiful.  I absolutely love San Antonio, but from what I've seen the availability there isn't great.  There are always plenty up around the Montgomery area, and although I haven't stayed in them, as location for what you're trying to do, I don't think it will be bad as long as you don't mind driving an hour or two to get somewhere.  Otherwise, in the Montgomery area itself, you pretty much have the lake, maybe some golf.


----------



## mshatty (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm not sure what exchange company it is in, but see if you can get the The Falls in New Ulm.  It is very close to Brookshire.  Also, it has one of the best golf courses in this area.  Known for it's greens.


----------



## tanguayc (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the help.  We exchange with RCI and I haven't seen the one mentioned.  Still trying to decide where to go.  But I guess that's half the fun!


----------



## mshatty (Jun 21, 2007)

mshatty said:


> I'm not sure what exchange company it is in, but see if you can get the The Falls in New Ulm.  It is very close to Brookshire.  Also, it has one of the best golf courses in this area.  Known for it's greens.



Here's the resort I was speaking of.  It is in RCI:

 The Falls Golf Club and Resort  (#2277) 
1750 N. Falls Drive
New Ulm , TX , 78950  USA 
979/992-3123 
www.thefallsresort.com 
thefalls@thefallsresort.com 



Unit Options Select  Unit Type  Max Occ/Privacy  Kitchen  Check-in Date  Check-out Date  
  2 Bedrooms  6 / 4  Full  03/29/2008  04/05/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  6 / 4  Full  04/05/2008  04/12/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  6 / 4  Full  04/12/2008  04/19/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  6 / 4  Full  04/19/2008  04/26/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  6 / 4  Full  04/26/2008  05/03/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  6 / 4  Full  05/03/2008  05/10/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  6 / 4  Full  05/10/2008  05/17/2008


----------



## shane (Jun 23, 2007)

_I absolutely love San Antonio, but from what I've seen the availability there isn't great._

We are considering buying a timeshare at Riverside Suites in San Antonio, sight unseen. Reading that there isn't much to choose from in San Antonio I'm concerned that something may be wrong with this facility. Does anyone have any input?
Regards,
Shane


----------



## In The Pink (Jun 24, 2007)

Shane, I'm not sure where you read that there's not much to do in San Antonio.... there's plenty to do there.  What the OP was asking about was the Montgomery area, which is northwest of Houston.


----------



## shane (Jun 25, 2007)

In The Pink said:


> Shane, I'm not sure where you read that there's not much to do in San Antonio.... there's plenty to do there.  What the OP was asking about was the Montgomery area, which is northwest of Houston.



Hi Marla,
Sorry, I worded my sentence badly when I said "not much availability". I meant  the availability of timeshare units in San Antonio, not availability of things to do in San Antonio.
In the discussion about San Antonio the Riverside Suites weren't mentioned and I'm considering buying one. This is my first timeshare purchase so I'm nervous about making a mistake. If anyone has any input about Riverside Suites I'd love to hear it.
Thanks,
Shane


----------



## chellej (Jun 25, 2007)

Hyatt has a new resort in San Antonio - it is located near sea world.

Silverleaf Hill COuntry is about an hour away
Perennial Vacation Club - Bandera is about 45 minutes away. 

Inverness in New Brunsfield is about an hour away.

There are one or two other resorts near canyon lake but don't ever recall seeing any availability. 

Riverside suites is located in downtown San Antonio and believe it has been taken over by fairfield.


----------



## mshatty (Jun 25, 2007)

chellej said:


> Hyatt has a new resort in San Antonio - it is located near sea world.
> 
> Silverleaf Hill COuntry is about an hour away
> Perennial Vacation Club - Bandera is about 45 minutes away.
> ...



Wyndham/Fairfield has another new resort in downtown San Antonio, La Casada, just opened.


----------



## jpl2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

shane said:


> Hi Marla,
> Sorry, I worded my sentence badly when I said "not much availability". I meant  the availability of timeshare units in San Antonio, not availability of things to do in San Antonio.
> In the discussion about San Antonio the Riverside Suites weren't mentioned and I'm considering buying one. This is my first timeshare purchase so I'm nervous about making a mistake. If anyone has any input about Riverside Suites I'd love to hear it.
> Thanks,
> Shane




Hi Shane,

The Riverside Suites (bldg)  was originally built in 1928  then went through renovations back in  1998-2000 to be sold as timeshares. Currently managed by the Wyndham Vacation/Fairfield Resorts Group  There are very limited reviews to guide you but  there have been recent ones posted on Tripadvisor you might check out. Don't know what type of purchase you are looking at (Fairfield points vs fixed week or developer vs resale) but the Fairfield Group on Yahoo(couple of reviews of Riverside Suites listed) and the Wyndham forum on this board might also be helpful in your decision making. I do know there is very limited trade availability since there are only 46 units. Though I have yet to stay in any of the units before purchasing (resale).I did walk the property and talked with a few guests who seemed happy with rooms and staff. The biggest plus is the location on the Riverwalk. If you are looking for a resort with pool, on-site restaurant, lounge, big kitchens, and resort sponsored activities for the kids etc…. this isn’t it. The resort has 2 BR, 1 BR, and Penthouse units. (approx. ½ facing the river.)  I purchased my fixed weeks to lock in specific times for Fiesta and New Years for downtown San Antonio. Costs for hotel rooms on the river at that time are very expensive. I noticed that you mentioned that this is your first timeshare purchase, if you haven’t already… please read the Tug advice section for a wealth of information. I read this board for a year before making my first purchase and it literally saved me tens of thousands of dollars as well as making my timesharing experience very rewarding. Any specific questions feel free to PM me

J.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 12, 2007)

*We've stayed at Riverside*

See my comments here

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49806

I would recommend you buy Fairfield points resale - I tradedi n at 10 months, no problem for October (we had a convention in SA and preferred to stay at a timeshare resort rather than the convention hotel)


----------



## tanguayc (Jul 17, 2007)

*Yippee!!*

I just booked a 2 bdrm at the Fairfield San Antonio at La Cascada for 3/2/08 thru 3/9/08!  We are taking both my sisters and my brother will be able to spend several days with us.  I am sooooooo excited  We are about 2 blocks from the River Walk.  Thank you all so much for your input.  Any info you would like to pass my way will be appreciated (dining, places not to miss, day trips, etc).  We will be flying in on Sat and checking into the resort on Sun.  Any ideas for a cheap motel for 1 night?  Thanks again.


----------

